
Stop Using Git Rebase - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@fredrikmorken/why-you-should-stop-using-git-rebase-5552bee4fed1
======
mattbillenstein
I've forbid rebasing on several teams - it's just too tricky to get right
every single time and unwinding it when something inevitably does go wrong is
a hugely frustrating and time wasting exercise.

